# Ugh.....



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

I had all my initial blood test results on Friday and have now been referred to the Fertility Clinic. 
Most of the bloods came back fine but two were slightly out, although the Doctor didn't think significantly so to affect our chances of conception, and my progesterone was also out but they took this test on day 17 as my cycle is normally 24 days and my period was two days late this month, so I have to have these three tests repeated again this month....
Not sure how to feel about it all really, mostly just sad and tired


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Butterflywisjes
Good luck, it takes time to get going as tests need to fit round natural cycles, but it's worth ruling out the simple stuff early on
I tried to keep a 'normal' life going as the stress of TTC was getting to the point of interfering with any natural chance we had. 
els


----------

